

The Secretive Gathering Of Elites That Happens Every Year - elleferrer
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-you-need-to-know-about-bilderberg-2013-6?op=1

======
switch33
Yay conspiracy theories! On a more serious note this isn't really all that new
probably as it says even Rockefeller was an early one.

It is more interesting that the world is so easy to dismiss some of the good
conspiracies that are like the majority of the money is from a few distinct
companies and a few distinct people. I mean you can literally see it's much
easier to be insanely rich if you come from old money. Billions breed more
billions just look at the Forbes Billionaries list if you want a list of
people who have struck it big in the past.

I also don't really care what they discuss there after all it's not a very
long period of time. And with some of the more powerful or smart people they
will barely have any time to really get all out what they want to address if
it's an open dialogue because it's probably too diverse of a group.

------
elleferrer
The Full List Of Incredibly Powerful People Who Will Attend This Year's
Bilderberg Meeting

[http://www.businessinsider.com/full-list-of-
bilderberg-2013-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/full-list-of-
bilderberg-2013-attendees-2013-6)

------
John_B_99
I really thought that this Bilderberg stories were conspirationnist nonsense.
Now they are trying to get some momentum by going via PR & building on their
secretive image. Sad & pointless.

